
Some comments on the New York Times story about Donald Trump's tax returns - urs2102
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2016/10/some-comments-on-new-york-times-story.html
======
urs2102
If anyone is a CPA, or has experience in American tax policy, I'm curious as
to the validity of John's claims.'

I figured this was a topic that: gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

------
heifetz
This is a pretty big deal and story. Why has the nytimes story kept being
voted down at HN?

